# Outlook 2003 - Can't add contacts to address book



## intutu (Jul 19, 2008)

I am using Outlook 2003 and have a huge list of contacts in my contacts list. I want to send e-mails but cannot add any of these contacts to the address book so to send an e-mail to a contact I have to open the contact in the contact list, right click and click, 'send message to contact'. How do I add contacts to the Global or All Contacts list in the Address Book, because drag and drop doesn't work and this constantly having to send individual e-mails to every person is ridiculous.


----------



## djaburg (May 15, 2008)

What you need to do is add your contact list as an address book. Click on Contacts, on the left side of the screen toward the top you should see what looks like an address card under "my contacts" and it should say CONTACTS, right click on that, click on OUTLOOK ADDRESS BOOK tab, and then select SHOW THIS FOLDER AS AN OUTLOOK ADDRESS BOOK. If it's already like that, then you need to go to your inbox, click on NEW, and then click on the TO button. When the dialog box comes up, look at the drop down at the top of the screen where you "should" see OUTLOOK ADDRESS BOOK and CONTACTS. Ideally you should see all your contacts when you select CONTACTS. What I typically do is make my CONTACTS folder the default address book for outlook. To do that, click the address book icon on your toolbar, click on TOOLS>OPTIONS and select CONTACTS as the SHOW THIS ADDRESS BOOK FIRST and that should get you where you need to be.


----------

